# MGE - Magellan Global Equities Fund



## System (23 March 2015)

The Magellan Global Equities Fund offers investors the opportunity to invest in a specialised and focused global equity fund. 

The Magellan Global Equities Fund has the same portfolio constituents, investment manager and investment strategy as the Magellan Global Fund (MGF). They share two key principal investment objectives: 

To achieve attractive risk-adjusted returns over the medium to long term;
While minimising the risk of permanent capital loss
http://www.magellangroup.com.au/funds/magellan-global-equities-fund/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2020)

• On 3 August 2020, Magellan Asset Management announced the proposed restructure of three Global Equities retail funds, being the Magellan Global Fund, the Magellan Global Equities Fund (*MGE*) and the Magellan Global Trust (*MGG*) into a single trust (Magellan Global Fund) that has two unit classes – Closed Class & Open Class
• To effect the restructure, Magellan Global Fund is proposing to acquire all of the units in MGG and all the units in MGE by way of two separate but inter-conditional trust schemes
• Post implementation of the restructure, Magellan Global Fund intends to undertake an issue of bonus options over Closed Class Units as well as a $1-for-$4 offer of Closed Class Units also with attaching options. All discounts in connection with these offers will be funded by Magellan Financial Group, not the Magellan Global Fund

Eligible MGE unitholders who are registered as holders of an MGE unit at 7.00pm on 1 December 2020 will receive 1.51923379 Magellan Global Fund Open Class Units (*MGOC*) for each MGE unit held on the MGE Trust Scheme Record Date.

Normal trading in Open Class Units (ASX: MGOC) commences  Wednesday, 9 December 2020


_Global Equities strategy (i.e. identical for both unit classes)
... A NAV per Unit will be calculated for each unit class
Distributions Target cash distribution yield of 4% p.a. paid semi-annually
Disclosure / transparency
Replicates MAM’s existing LITs and Active ETFs: 
▪ Daily NAV per Unit by 9.30am for each unit class
▪ Intra-day indicative NAV  for each unit class 
▪ Monthly fund factsheets with Top 10 holdings with investment performance (post fees) calculated for each unit class 
▪ Portfolio disclosed quarterly with two-month delay_
_Fees Fee structure identical across each unit class in MGF_


----------

